# Garage Wall Pads?



## northernlights (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a cement wall in my garage with a piece of wood crown molding running about 4 feet off the floor. I am looking for a GOOD pad (like a furniture pad) that I can hang from the crown molding to prevent door dings when opening the door (tight garage space). I have seen the bumper style guards but they are usually yellow and unsightly. Anybody know where to get garage wall pads?


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Check out this link:

http://www.topoftheline.com/garage-wall-guard-door-protector.html

Hope this helps! :thumbup:


----------



## kevinp (Oct 9, 2006)

An alternative solution and one I have used for several years is found at your local boating center. The following link provides a number of non-marring white bumpers to protect your doors from being scuffed. I simply screwed one into the wall adjacent to where the door opened with a wood screw.

http://www.boatus-store.com/webapp/...oryg/20002/-1/20002/99/11207/5/man/asc/0/grid

Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

northernlights said:


> I have a cement wall in my garage with a piece of wood crown molding running about 4 feet off the floor. I am looking for a GOOD pad (like a furniture pad) that I can hang from the crown molding to prevent door dings when opening the door (tight garage space). I have seen the bumper style guards but they are usually yellow and unsightly. Anybody know where to get garage wall pads?


Save yourself a bunch of money and use a piece of carpeting, there are many color choices and you can have the edges bound if you wish. I've been doing that for years and never had a ding on the doors. Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## noonehome (Feb 20, 2004)

northernlights said:


> I have a cement wall in my garage with a piece of wood crown molding running about 4 feet off the floor. I am looking for a GOOD pad (like a furniture pad) that I can hang from the crown molding to prevent door dings when opening the door (tight garage space). I have seen the bumper style guards but they are usually yellow and unsightly. Anybody know where to get garage wall pads?


I use anti-fatigue mat glued to the wall. It's high-density foam with a non-porous surface so it can be wiped down easily. The mat is 36 or 40 inches wide/tall and runs the entire length of the wall so it just looks like a wall covering. It wasn't too expensive and looks good.


----------

